# So I almost killed my in-laws. A CAUTION



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

So I almost killed my in-laws this Christmas. No I really nearly killed them. They live in Scarborough and are still without electricity. So yesterday we pack up the generator and go up to their place. I decide I am not going to be one of those ass hats that makes everyone sick with carbon monoxide poisoning and pick out what I think is a good spot outside. Not near any open doors or windows. Not in an enclosed place. Out where there is good airflow and everything looks great. Get it all set up and get the house to start warming up. They come here for dinner, go home, start the generator up and go to bed. A few hours later the monoxide detectors go off. They call the fire dept. who come out and check. Yep elevated levels of monoxide in the house. I thought of everything apparently except, wait for it, the dryer vent. Yep the dryer vent. The carbon monoxide made it's way through the vent, down the vent hose and out of the closed dryer into the house. Real lesson learned here. PUT YOUR GAS DEVICES AT LEAST 50 FEET FROM THE HOUSE. This ended much much better then it could have. Be careful everyone please. I was being what I thought was extra careful and still screwed things up.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

It's good that the Carbon Monoxide detectors were not hard wired but on battery or battery backup.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Yes it is, very good.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

50 feet? That's like in the neighbor's yard...


----------

